# Looking to go tomorrow but need a crew!



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Would like to go tomorrow but I need a crew of 3 and would consider 1 more. I have a 23' CC with crows nest. I will be launching down from brooks bridge at Marler park. The price will be $60 ea. This will cover gas, oil, eels, and ice. All you will have to bring is what you want to drink, eat, and a good pair of eyes. Let me know.

Shane


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

What time were you thinking of going out??

Do you still need crew? All Rookies, and will probably chum, but we are in Orange Beach and might be up for something..

myslef and a couple of 17 year old boys..How far are you from orange beach??

i'll keep an eye on the forum

LH


----------



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

I want to hear about your trip I am in val-p I love to offshore fish but not in a tower in 3-5' seas,I have a 24' maybe we can get together sometime. Andy


----------

